# Pink Floyd light show?



## derekleffew (Sep 8, 2011)

Dangerous Minds | Mike Leonard: The man who created Pink Floyd’s light show magic


----------



## ruinexplorer (Sep 14, 2011)

Much better than some of my first experiences at creating visual effects for garage bands. Homemade lights were controlled by household dimmers and additional imaging using overhead projectors. Those were the days.


----------

